# Take a virtual 3D tour of cockpits!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Holy cow! This is soooo cool!*

You can look at several aircraft and spacecraft in 3D! 

The Mercury and Gemini to name two!

http://www.nasm.si.edu/interact/qtvr/uhc/qtvr.htm


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Great link Fluke, thanks!


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

SR 71 Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You welcome Dudes! 

I just with the Mercury capsules didn't change from mission to mission....Though that tour might help with most of my Mercury project.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks Fluke! Great site. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Yes Fluke I agree with everyone another great site


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You welcome! 

Wouldn't that be cool to have walk arounds like that and a lot more too choose from?


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

It looks to me that the cockpit of the Mercury has a lot of different colors in it.


----------

